# Take the ODNR hunting survey



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22ADR9Y7QCQ


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good post! I voted for the 11-days of gun hunting. I'm always for expanding hunting opportunities for sportsmen. It seems that Ohio's deer herd has hit a point where it is getting unmanageable also. The limit is already 6 deer in most counties and not many people take that many and there are deer everywhere. I don't know what the state can do at this point to get those numbers back in check.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Where is the option to do away with the extra 2 days all together??


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I checked to do no changes for the season. If we get to liberal, we will end up like PA with no deer left to hunt. For those guys that used ,and still do hunt PA you know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'm with Toxic i went for no change. if they opened up the saturday after thanksgiving it would be a mad house everywhere (even worse than it already is) and they may even end up with more accidents. IMO Evin


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I went with the 9 days straight. true there will be more morons in the woods opening day but i am tired of losing a weekend for gun then another later for the second weekend. i would rather lose 2 in a row and be done with it. (I am a rabbit hunter)


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I just can't see the mulitude of orange that would be in the woods if opening day was a Saturday. I've only heard of some public lands being a sea of orange on opening day and I stay away from em. I know you have to use a day of vacation to go Monday+ so Saturday & Sunday more would be out. I have bow hunted public and never have I seen but a couple of trucks parked and no one in the woods. But then there is the gun season and you always hear of an accident. I'm fortunate to have some private land to hunt.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I vote to keep the Monday opening. Most in my extended family do not hunt deer. For 50 years we have always gotten together for Thanksgiving, some comming from out of state and and have always gone rabbit hunting on Thanksgiving and the weekend. A Saturday deer opening would screw that up.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm all for leaving it the Monday after Thanksgiving. I hunt public land and I can not imagine a Saturday opening, also i believe the out of staters would double for opening morning.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I, along with my entire family, voted for 9 days straight opening the Saturday after Thanksgiving. It's ridiculous having to take a day off from work just to participate on opening day.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

will be very interesting, to see what happens......


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I voted for the traditional 7 day season. I think opening it on Monday gives you some time to prepare just after Thanksgiving. Also remember "Black Friday"... this is my wife's "opening day" and I would hate to ruin it for her by preparing for my journey out of town on Sat I also like the idea of the split season(bonus weekend) because I think it gives the deer a chance to work their way back on to properties that they were pushed off of. I also prefer the late muzzleloader season. Just my 2cents.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i voted no change myself, if its working, dont fix it. besides that, both of my whitetail fell to a bow this last season


----------



## Big Bones (Mar 29, 2010)

I voted for no change......we dont wanna hurt our deer population. I remember when you could kill 3 deer in our county and it really hurt the population.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

I voted no change also. If they do change the dates that'll be ok to, but the way its set up now is ,and has worked out fine.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

I voted no change. Keep with tradition


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I voted for the change to Sat I think everybody should be able to enjoy the first 2 days of deer hunting without taking time off. But I hunt private land and also understand the concern for the people that hunt public land.

Mark


----------

